# Greetings from Massachusetts



## whinum (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello, I've just joined the group here, out of curiosity and incouragement from my friend Fogged-In...I own two horses...a one American Curly gelding and a Mustang mare. Both are good kids of mine and I like spending quiet time with them as well as playing and trail riding. I've been learning Parelli for a few years now & it really helps the relationship between them and me. We used to live in Minnesota and would like to move back. There we spent lazy summers in wide open spaces and rides on the Gateway Trail. I'd like to get into endurance riding with my gelding who likes to go and explore and driving and reining with my mare. I don't have a specific discipline in mind as you can see...but that's fine by me. Glad to find a forum just for horse people.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## Fogged-In (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes! Welcome!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there welcome to the HF! hope you enjoy it here


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

**politely requesting pictures of the curly**

welcome to the HF - have fun posting!


----------



## Fogged-In (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes lets see Lets see!!!!!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum.  I agree we want to see pics of the curly!


----------



## Fogged-In (Oct 3, 2008)

Well...............???


----------



## whinum (Oct 3, 2008)

*Good things come to those who wait!*










One Year Old....2001


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome and i love the curlys...whats the up keep on their coats??? is it any different/harder that a smooth coat?


----------



## whinum (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh no, not really any different....they shed and you you can bush it just like any other horse. I like to keep the sheddings in spring cause it's a lot like wool. And I like to spin wool  The mane and tail are another story. Some curlies will shed them in the summer, kinda like a old style appy, and grow it back in the winter, some keep one or the other or both. Rue keeps both, and most native curlies will have a double mane, on both sides of the neck, really pretty. When I had Rue, I did not bush his mane or tail on a regular basis, I left it in spirals and just picked it clean and washed when needed. However, his current keeper bushes them both, so it's all frizzy and his mane has broke and become short up to his hocks!!! SAD! It took a long time to get the boys tail down to his feet. Oh, well. I guess all that really matters is that he is happy and healthy!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

very pretty!


----------

